# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 12.01 Released [1/1/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions  Present and Next Generation Tool  *==================================================  ========================
On Demand of Resellers and Users 2 Years Activation Offer Promotion have been Extended till 5th of January 2018
==================================================  ========================*   *FIRST UPDATE OF 2018*   *Update # 23*  *What is New ?* Lenovo *Added Following Support for the Following Lenovo Models  1. Reset FRP
2. Format FS
3. Wipe Security
4. Backup Security
5. Restore Security
6. Repair IMEI*  *Lenovo K6 Note K53A48**Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36**Lenovo Phab PB1-750M**Lenovo Phab PB1-770**Lenovo S90-U**Lenovo Vibe C**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46**Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58**Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40**Lenovo Vibe X3**Lenovo ZUK Z1**Lenovo ZUK Z2**Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132**Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132*  *ZTE Added Following Support for the Following ZTE Models
 [Reset FRP, Format FS,  Read Firmware ,Wipe / Backup / Restore Security / Repair IMEI (FTM and Diag Mode) World's First ] *  *ZTE A880**ZTE BLADE X9**ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt**ZTE Speed N9130**ZTE ZMax  Z970**ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511**Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710* *Added ZTE FTM IMEI Repair
Improve ZTE Hexagon Diag IMEI Repair    Added Vivo Y65 with the Following Support [Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/ Backup/ Restore Security ]   ZTE Models Supported Now  ZTE A0620 ZTE A1P ZTE A880 ZTE Avid PLUS Z828 ZTE Axon ZTE Axon A1ZTE Axon A1R ZTE Axon M Z999 ZTE Axon Max C2016ZTE Axon mini B2016ZTE Axon 7ZTE Axon 7 A2017UZTE Axon 7 Max C2017 ZTE Axon 7 Mini ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017GZTE Axon 7S A2018ZTE Axon Elite A1ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015ZTE Axon Pro A1PZTE Blade A310 ZTE Blade A320 ZTE Blade A460ZTE Blade A470ZTE Blade A506ZTE Blade A512ZTE BLADE A521ZTE Blade A711ZTE Blade D T610ZTE Blade Force N9517ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986UZTE Blade S6 ZTE Blade S6 PlusZTE Blade S7 T920ZTE Blade Spark Z971ZTE Blade Vantage Z839ZTE Blade V5 V9180ZTE Blade V770 ZTE Blade V8ZTE Blade V8 Mini ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978ZTE Blade V8C V0840 ZTE Blade X Z965ZTE Blade X MAX Z983 ZTE Blade X Z93ZTE BLADE X9ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982 ZTE ConeXis X1 ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815 ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988 ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987 ZTE Grand X View 2 K81ZTE Grand X2 Z850 ZTE Grand X3 Z959ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957ZTE Grand X4 Z956 ZTE JASPER Z718TLZTE Libero 2 602ZTZTE Trek 2 K88ZTE Maven Z812ZTE Maven 2 Z831ZTE Maven 3 Z835 ZTE MAX XL N9560 ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt ZTE Mono MO-01 ZTE Nubia Z7 MiniZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J ZTE Overture 3 Z851M ZTE Prestige N9132 ZTE Prestige 2 N9136 ZTE Sonata 3 Z832 ZTE Speed N9130ZTE Tempo N9131 ZTE Tempo X N9137 ZTE Turkcell T40ZTE Turkcell T50ZTE Turkcell T60 ZTE Turkcell T70ZTE Turkcell T80ZTE Warp N9518ZTE Warp 7  N9519 ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981 ZTE ZMax  Z970 ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A  ZTE ZMax 2 Z955LZTE Zmax 2 Z958 Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510 Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511 Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600 Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710   We are soon Launching Support Area for unlimited Download for UAT Users  * *WARNING : IMEI   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to   Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this   Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by   using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *     -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

